# Arasee 2013



## heinrichs (26. Juni 2013)

Moin, 
nach einem Jahr Pause waren wir wieder zu viert nun zum 3. Mal am Arasee untergebracht im Haus Neset / Vermieter der unvergleichliche OYSTEIN.
Leider gab es sowohl zahlenmässig weniger als auch weniger kapitale Hechte als vor 2 Jahren, wir hatten auf Grund verspäteter Anreise aber auch einen Tag weniger zum Angeln.
Der größte Hecht hatte 88 cm, gefangen beim Schleppen über 6 mtr Wassertiefe auf Rapala Super Shad Rap ( Barschdesign). Gefangen haben wir auch wieder viel in den flachen Buchten, Hechte standen oft tief im dichten Bewuchs( Binsen, Seerosen Schilf) meist direkt im Uferbereich.
 Einen 90 +  (Aua, aber wenigsten gesehen) Und einen 1,00 mtr + (Doppel Aua, ging voll über die Bremse und klebte am Grund)  + sind uns im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes durch die Binsen gegangen. Köder für "Binsendschungel", wie immer Spinnerbaits.
Alles in allem eine tolle Woche, Wetter war auch gut nur 2 mal heftig Regen und nur abends ,einmal davon  Freitagabend als wir schon am "abrüsten" waren.

Euch allen die Ihr Euren Angelurlaub noch vor Euch habt ein dickes Petri  .


----------



## Tomasz (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Arasee 2013*

Den Fotos nach zu urteilen hattet Ihr wirklich ein super Wetter und dann noch ein paar Fische dazu, das passt#6.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------

